# Unwissender Hinterwäldler Legt sich ein Gaming Pc zu.....



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

*Unwissender Hinterwäldler Legt sich ein Gaming Pc zu.....*

...... und braucht eine Menge Informationen 

Also fangen wir mal ganz von vorne an.
Momentan besitze ich einen Pavilion dv7 Notebook von HP ( 2 Jahre alt )

- intel(R) core(TM) i7 2670QM CPU 2,20 GHz (8 Kerne wenn das hilft ^^)
- Arbeitsspeicher = 8 Gigabyte
- Radeon (TM) HD 6770M
- Bildschirmgröße = 
Mehr Information kriege ich nicht zusammen  bin hallt ein richtiger "scrub" in dem Gebiet.
Außerdem habe ich das office Paket und Virenschutzt von Kaspersky mit über 400 Tagen Laufzeit.

1. Frage: wenn ich mir einen neuen Rechner hole, kann ich dann iergendwie das office und kaspersky so zu sagen löschen und auf meinen neuen Rechner installieren ?

2. Frage: Wie viel € würde ich für das Notebook noch kriegen ? ( äußeres Erscheinungsbild gut, normale gebrauchspuren)

Nun will ich mir einen schönen Gaming Rechner zulegen ( Budget 800€ )
Ich möchte mir alles in Einzelteilen Kaufen und dann selber zusammen basteln oder zusammen basteln lassen ^^
Ich möchte aber auch nichts überstürzen und mir erst einmal ein wenig Wissen von der Thematik aneignen.

Deswegen Wäre es nett wenn ihr mir noch ein Paar Fragen beantwortet.

Was bedeutet Übertakten?

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Wasserkühlung und einer "normalen" bzw. die vor und nachteile?

Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Intel und den AMD Prozessoren bzw. die vor und nachteile?

Das Mainboard, die Graka, die Prozessoren müssen zsm. passen? wie ist das gemeint was muss man beachten?

Was genau bring/macht der Arbeitsspeicher. was ist seine Aufgabe im Rechner?


So mehr fällt mir grade nicht ein ^^ 
den Pc verwende ich größtenteils zum Gaming aber office sollte dann doch auch Perfekt laufen oder?

Wäre nett wenn ihr Lust habt einfach mal ein paar teile zusammen zu stellen an den ich mich orientieren kann ^^

MFG Badez und danke schon mal im Voraus


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, 

HP Pavilion dv6-6b18sg 15,6 Zoll (750 GB, Intel Core i7 2. Gen, 2,2 GHz, 6... 886112462307 | eBay

Das muesste ungefaehr deiner sein, oder? Preis siehst du ja selber, laeuft auch noch 6 Tage, also gar nicht so wenig...

Kaspersky geht bestimmt mit deren Support, der ist gut bei sowas. Ob es andere Moeglichkeiten gibt, weiss ich leider nicht.

Beim Uebertakten versucht man, den Takt des Prozessors anzuheben. Dadurch wird er schneller.
Übertakten – Wikipedia Hier gut erklaert.

Bei der Wasserkuehlung wird die Abwaerme nicht an einen Kuehlkoerper mit Luefter abgefuehrt, sondern an eine Kuehlfluessigkeit abgegeben. Diese kann aber auch mit Lueftern gekuehlt sein, oder?

Im Moment bietet Intel mehr Leistung und einen geringeren Stromverbrauch. AMD ist dafuer guenstiger. Allerdings wirklich mehr als nur ein bisschen schlechter.

Naja, ein Intel Prozessor muss auf ein Intelboard, ein AMD auf ein AMD Board. Dann muss noch der Sockel stimmen. Intel bietet zur Zeit die neuen 1150 Haswell Prozessoren, das Board muss dann einen 1150 Sockel haben z.B.

Alle PCIe Karten passen auf die neueren Boards, alle Versionen von PCI sind miteinander Kompatibel. Natuerlich solltest du es vermeiden eine High-End Grafikarte mit einem Gurkenprozessor zu verbauen. Man wird dich aber warnen, falls was nicht zusammen passt, das Forum ist super 

Natuerlich, Office laeuft dann auch rund.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2013)

Und ich bin uebrigens auch Laie, das ist mein gefaehrliches Halbwissen. Schiesst drauf los, wenn ich etwas falsch erklaere


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Oh danke für die schnelle und hilfreiche Antwort 

Noch eine Frage zur Wasserkühlung: Kann das Kühlwasser bei andauernder Nutzung dann nicht auch irgendwann zu heiß werden das es gar nicht mehr kühlt? und ist es jetzt besser von der Kühlleistung her ?

Ist soziemlich meiner habe bloß eine Größere Festplatte und ein paar unterschide... also würde ich für den mit office Paket vllt sogar noch um die 350-400 bekommen ? Denn hätte ich dazu noch gleich mal ne Frage. Wie mache ich meinen Pc einmal richtig Platt ( habe nicht die Windows Installations CD damit gehts also  nicht)

und was bedeuten denn diese Ganzen Zahlen vor dem Mainboard und Prozessore also z.B. 1150 ? sind das irgendwelche Kennnummern oder sagen die was über die Leistung aus ?

Wenn ich mir jetzt so ein Pc zusammen stelle welche Graka würdet ihr mir empfehlen ?
Readon oder NVIDIA ?Vor- und Nachteile?

Sollte ich den Prozessor und die Graka auch noch einmal mit einen Extra Kühler ausstatten ?

Was muss das Netzteil mit sich bringen ?

Habe schon gelesen das 400 Watt für jedes System ausrechein.
Versteh das aber Null, wenn ich zu wenig habe kriegt der Rechner dann kein Strom und geht nicht an oder was ?
und was Passiert mit zu viel Watt ?

Danke schonmal


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2013)

Also wegen der Kuehlung: Nein, glaube nicht. Sie ist leiser und kuehlt vll etwas besser, kann man so aber nicht immer sagen, kommt ja auch auf den Luftkuehler an, mit dem du vergleichst. Fuer jeden Anspruch gibt es aber Luftkuehler, die reichen, WaKues sind halt teuer.

Es gibt Tools zum Formatieren, musst du mal googeln. Einige ueberschreiben auch einige tausend mal, trotzdem ist es immer sone Sache, die Festplatte weiterzugeben, ich weiss ja nicht, ob du da Bankdaten oder aehnliches draufhattest. Bin aber nicht sicher.

Den Preis kann ich nicht sicher einschaetzen, 250 scheinen moeglich zu sein, kommt aber auch immer auf die Tagesform der Bieter an  Musst halt Glueck haben, dass ihn viele haben wollen.

Oft nur der Modellname. 1150 Ist der Sockel der neuen Intel CPUs. Nur Diese passen auf das Board mit dem Kuerzel 1150. Die Generation davor hatte den 1155 Sockel. Und dementsprechend auch andere Boards. In Intels Fall bezeichnet die Zahl die Anzahl der Transistoren. 

Warte auf Herbboy oder aehnlich Qualifizierte Leute, ich denke eine HD 7870 oder eine GTX 760 ist mindestens drin. Aber er hat einfach mehr Fachwissen... 

Prozessor ja, wenn du Wert auf ein leises System legst, Grafikkarte eher nicht , es gibt genuegend leise auf dem Markt.

Ja, oder geht unter Last aus. Bei zu viel passiert nichts.


----------



## Chemenu (21. Oktober 2013)

An eine Wasserkühlung würde ich an Deiner Stelle keine Gedanken verschwenden. Erstens ist eine gute Wasserkühlung sehr teuer, da reicht ein Budget von 800 EUR grad mal für die Wasserkühlung. Dann haste aber noch keinen Rechner. 
Zweitens sind Wasserkühlungen sehr aufwendig und komplex, grad als Bastler-Neuling würde ich da die Finger davon lassen.
Und drittens ist eine Luftkühlung für einen normalen Gaming Rechner völlig ausreichend. 

Für den Prozessor (CPU) ist natürlich ein Kühler notwendig. Der ist entweder schon dabei (sog. Boxed Version der CPU) oder man kauft einen extra. Auch hier muss auf Kompatibilität mit dem Sockel und evtl. Arbeitsspeicher (hohe Kühlrippen) geachtet werden.
Grafikkarten sind allesamt mit Kühlern ausgestattet, da muss also nichts extra gekauft werden.


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Deswegen Wäre es nett wenn ihr mir noch ein Paar Fragen beantwortet.
> 
> Was bedeutet Übertakten?
> 
> ...


 
- Nja, Übertackten bedeutet das halt die Dinge beschleunigt werden, allerdings auf Verlust der Garantie und man sollte schon zumindest ein bischen Ahnung davon haben

- Wie gesagt, bei einer Wasserkühlung wird die Wärme erst an das Wasser abgegeben und dann an die Luft was auch ansich eine bessere Kühlung bedeutet und die können auch Leiser sein, soviel zu Theoretischen Seite, Praktisch gesehen braucht man das im Normalfall nicht wirklich, außer man will das als Gimmik oder man übertacktet was auch idr. mehr Wärme bedeutet die abgeführt werden muss. Neuerdings gibt es auch *Kompaktwasserkühlungen*, die zwar in spezifischen Bereichen echt interesant sein können, beim Wald und Wiesen PC haben die allerdings _keine wirklichen Vorteile_ gegenüber einem guten Luftkühler, da sie nicht besser kühlen (der Radiator ist auch meist kleiner als von einer Selbstbau-WaKü), teilweise Lauter sind und auch generell viel mehr Geld kosten. Sinn machen die primär dann wenn man den PC oft bewegt und daher keinen dicken Kühler haben will der am Mainboard zerrt, der Radiator wird ja irgendwo am Gehäuse befestigt was dann doch wesentlich stabiler als das PCB ist oder man hat halt ein so flaches Gehäuse das ein Normaler Kühler nicht passt. Also ich rate ja dann doch zum normalen Kühlkörper

- Das Unterschied von Intel zu AMD ist, das z.Zt Intel einfach die bessere Wahl sind, da man für das gleiche Geld eine schnellere CPU bekommt, ganz einfach

- Naja, Logischer Weise sollte das Mainboard eine passende Halterung für die CPU haben, aber das steht ja dran  Ansonsten muss man halt schaun was für ein Chipsatz das MB hat, wenn man übertackten will, braucht man halt einen mit einem Z87, wenn man sich das spart kann man auch ein H87 Board nehmen, auch muss man sagen, das es kein ´teures Board braucht, was für eine Grafikkarte da drin steckt ist wenig von Belang, auch wenn da ein paar den Mythos aufrecht erhalten

- Arbeitsspeicher = Kurzzeitgedächtniss, allerdings, mehr als 8 GB braucht man nicht, außer für Grafik und Videobearbeitung

- die CPU sollte man mit einem anderen Kühlkörper ausstatten, bei der GraKa ist das eigentlich irrelevant, da reicht es zu schauen wie gut der Kühler ist


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen Sollt.

Ich habe vor mit meiner Zukünftigen "Maschiene" *-* ein Sehr altes aber für mich das Beste Strategie spiel aller zeiten zu spielen ^^
Bei dem Spiel wird ist Hauptsächlich hohe GHz erforderlich da das Spiel so alt ist kann dieses Spiel sich aber nur auf einen Kern beziehen
(Weiß net wie ich das ausdrücken soll) Deswegen bringen mir Systeme mit sehr vielen Kernen nicht all zu viel. was Genau macht der/die/das GHz eigentlich im Rechner? Das Spiel braucht mindestens 3,00 GHz+ - 4,00 GHz um sehr Flüssig zu Laufen 

Ich weiß nur das es irgendwie so zusammenhängt das in dem Genannten Spiel sehr viele Kleine "Einheiten" mit 100x Marschbefehlen durch die Map latschen und das das der/die/das GHz das regelt ^^

MFG Badez


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Was bedeutet Übertakten?


 CPUs und Grafikkarten und RAM haben einen Takt, also zB 1000MHz = 1000 "Stromstöße" pro Sekunde. je mehr takt, desto mehr Daten können fließen. Wenn man den Takt nun selber erhöht auf einen Wertm der höher als die Werkseinstellung ist, dann übertaktet man. Je nach Bauteil kann man locker 20% höher takten oder scheitert schon bei 2% mehr Takt. "zu viel" Takt sorgt halt für instabilität und zu viel Hitze, daher klappt das nicht immer sonderlich weit.

WICHTIG wegen des Taktes, da Du grad was von wegen "mindesten 4GHz" schreibst: moderne Teile sind bei weniger MHz schneller als alte, also: ein moderner Prozesssor mit 3GHz ist VIEL schneller als einer von vor 5 Jahren mit 4GHz. Auch bei Grafikkarten sind einige mit zb 900MHz schneller als "alte" Modelle mit 1000MHz.

Kannst Du Dir wie bei Autos vorstellen: die "Modernität" einer CPU/Grafikkarte ist wie das Gewicht bei einem Auto, und da sind leichtere Autos (also "modernere" CPUs ) mit zB 200PS ja schneller als schwere Klötze mit 300PS  





> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen einer Wasserkühlung und einer "normalen" bzw. die vor und nachteile?


 bei normaler Kühlung nimmt ein Kühlkörper die Wärme der CPU oder des Grafikchips auf, gibt sie über Kühlrippen an die Umgebungsluft ab, und Lüfter sorgen für frische neue Luft und blasen die warme Luft weg. vorteil: günstig. Nachteil: evlt. laut. Wassserkühlung: ein Kühlkörper nimmt die Wärme auf, gibt sie über Schläuche in einen Wasserstrom ab. Das Wasser wird zu einem "Radiator" geleitet, das ist eine Art "übergroßer" Kühkörper, und erst dort geht die Wärme vom Wasser in den Radiator und von dessen Kühlrippen in die Luft. Der Radiator steht idR außerhalb vom PC (evlt. auch hinten am Gehäuse irgendwie festgemacht), so dass keine Lüfter mehr die Luft wegbringen müssen bzw. wenn, dann sind es 2-3 große, aber langsam drehende Lüfter, die man quasi gar nicht hört, auch eben weil sie hinter dem PC sind. Vorteil: leise und auch bei sehr hitzigen Bauteilen sehr effektiv. Nachteil: schwieriges Einbauen; sehr teuer, wenn man keinen "Schrott" kaufen will; regelmäßige Wartung ratsam

Heutige CPU-Kühler und Grafikkarten sind an sich so leise, dass man nur aus dem Blickwinkel "leises System" keine Wasserkühlung mehr braucht. CPU-Kühler ca 30€, moderne Graka, vlt bei den Gehäuselüftern selber 2 leisere für je 10e nehmen => Dein PC wird nur leise vor sich hinrauschen




> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den Intel und den AMD Prozessoren bzw. die vor und nachteile?
> Das Mainboard, die Graka, die Prozessoren müssen zsm. passen? wie ist das gemeint was muss man beachten?


 Intel bietet derzeit die bessere Leistung und den sparsameren Strombedarf. Mit nem i5-4570 hast Du für ca 170€ derzeit eine CPU mit Top-Preis-leistungsverhältnis.

eine CPU hat unten aber so "Pins" oder "Buchsen", und die passen nur auf bestimmte Mainboards. Die Intel i5-4000er zB haben den Sockel 1150, die i5-3000er den Sockel 1155, und zB AMD FX-8350 hat den Sockel AM3+ und innerhalb der Sockel gibt es noch unterschiedliche "Chipsätze" - bei Intel Sockel 1150 braucht man zum Übertakten den Z87 Chipsatz und eine CPU mit nem "k" im Namen, ansonsten - wenn man nicht übertakten will - kann man zu jedem core i5 oder core i7 der 4000er-Reihe jedes Board für Sockel 1150 nehmen, egal welcher Chipsatz.




> Was genau bring/macht der Arbeitsspeicher. was ist seine Aufgabe im Rechner?


 das ist quasi das, was der PC grad "im Kopf" hat. Auf der Festplatte ist das, was er "nachsehen" könnte, wenn er es braucht. Was er im RAM hat, kann er halt quasi SOFORT nutzen und auch blitzschnell für die PC-Komponenten zur Verfügung stellen. 8GB sind derzeit die empfohlene Menge bei nem Gamer-PC


Zusammenstellung grob:

Intel i5-4570 => 170€
Board Sockel 1150 => 80€
8GB RAM DDR3-1600 => 70€
AMD R9 280X => 270€
Gehäuse mit 1-2 guten Lüftern => 60€
Netzteil Markenmodell 450-550W => 60€
Festplatte 1000GB => 50€
DVD-Brenner => 20€

sind ca 780€


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> AMD R9 280X => 270€


 
Was ist an einer AMD anders als an einer NVDIA Graka ? Vor- Nachteile usw.

Wo kann ich an deiner groben Empfehlung nun die GHz requenz sehen ?

Ist ein DVD Brenner nötig ?
Ich habe noch nie in meinem Leben eine DVD gebrannt ^^
Gibt es auch ganz normales Laufwerk zum Installieren von Programmen oder Spielen ?

PS: muss ich bei der Gehäuse Größe wegen dem Mainboard oder anderen sachen was Beachten ich mein von der Länge und dem Volumen her ?

Danke an alle die hier Was geschrieben haben der Post ist nichtmal 2 Stunden alt und schon so viele Nützlichen Post echt coole Community in diesem Forum  Daumen nach oben


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

AMD und Nvidia sind halt Konkurrenten, und Nvidia hat den RUF, dass die Treiber etwas weniger Probleme machen - aber ich halte das für Unsinn, denn es gab/gibt bei AMD mal ein Problem mit dem Treiber und einem Spiel X, dafür gibt es dann mit Nvidia ein problem bei dem Spiel Y, das gleicht sich aus - und im Schnitt hat man an sich mit beiden Herstellern nur selten Probleme. AMD ist halt "bekannt" geworden, weil es ausgerechnet bei den zwei Blockbustergames GTA 4 (merkbar weniger Performance als bei ansonsten gleichstarken Nvidias) und Battlefield Bad Company 2 (deutlich längere Ladezeiten im Multiplayer) mal Probleme gab. Die wurden dann aber mit neuen Treibern und/oder Spieleupdates gelöst. Du wirst immer Leute finden, die 1-2 Probleme hatten mit AMD und dann auf Nvidia umgestiegen sind und auf Nvidia schwören, aber ebenso findest Du auch den umgekehrten Fall. Ich selber hab seit vielen Jahren AMD, weil ich einfach nur ganz "stur" auf Preis-Leistung geschaut hab und da halt bei Kauf immer zufällig AMD besser war, und nur ganz selten in den letzten 6-7 Jahren mal ein Problem. zB mal schwarze Fläche statt Gras bei nem Strategiespiel, 4 Tage später war das Problem gelöst.

 Nvidia bietet halt auch "PhysX", das sind zusätzlich Physikeffekte, die aber nur sehr sehr wenige Games unterstützen. AMD hat inzwischen "Mantle", das ist eine Möglichkeit für Programmierer, durch die ein Spiel deutlich effizienter auf die Grafikkarte zugreifen kann, WENN das Spiel dies unterstützt. D.h. bei nem Spiel ohne Mantle ist zB eine Nvidia GTX 770 und eine AMD R9 280X gleichschnell, mit Mantle aber sorgt die AMD-Karte dann für ein merkbar flüssigeres Spiel. Aber ob und in welchem Umfang Mantle eine Rolle spielen wird, kann Dir noch keiner sagen. Bei Battlefield 4 zB soll es wohl genutzt werden. 

insofern bleibt der Preis als Argument: da ist AMD halt besser als Nvidia. Wobei bei Nvidia ich glaub ab 28.1 oder so zwei Games mit bei einer GTX 770 dabei sein sollen (ich glaub Assassins Creed 4 und Splinter Cell Blacklist)

Wegen der GHz: das spielt wie gesagt an sich keine Rolle, da kannst Du uns einfach glauben: ein i5-4570 ist für 170€ ne super CPU, mehr auszugeben lohnt sich da an sich nicht - da hast Du grad mal ca 10% mehr Leistung für 100€ Aufpreis. Und bei den Grafikkarten weiß ich grad nicht aus dem Kopf, wieviel MHz die genau haben, aber um die 1000Mhz, aber das spielt wie gesagt keine große Rolle: die GTX 770 und die AMD R9 280X sind derzeit beides sehr gute Grafikkarten für 270 bzw 330 Euro, und die nächstbessere ist erst die GTX 780, die kostet dann schon über 500€ und bringt dafür lediglich 15-20% mehr Leistung.



Ein BRENNER ist nicht nötig, kannst auch ein ROM-Laufwerk nehmen, da sparst Du halt 5-6€


Gehäuse und Board: "man" nimmt am besten ein ATX-Mainboard, und dann halt auch ein Gehäuse mit ATX. Da gibt es inzwischen sehr gute für 50-60€, die trotzdem "MIDI-Tower" sind, also keine Monsterteile, sondern vlt ca 50-55cm hoch, 25cm breit und 45cm tief.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (21. Oktober 2013)

Man bekommt sowohl gute Nvidia als auch AMD Grafikkarten, bei der Preisleistung ist die neue R Serie aber ziemlich gut. Falls du noch im Kopf hast, dass AMD oft Probleme mit Defekten oder Treibern hat - Das hat sich erübrigt.

Der Prozessor taktet mit 4x3,2 Ghz wenn mich nicht alles täuscht. Wenn auf deinem Spiel als Voraussetzung irgendwas steht mit 4 Ghz, liegt das daran, dass das Spiel älter ist. Selbst wenn es damals Prozessorlastig war (Das denke ich meinst du mit es braucht viel Ghz) schaffen das neue Prozessoren locker. Was passieren kann ist, dass es auf neueren WIndows Versionen nicht mehr ohne weiteres läuft. Kenne das Spiel allerdings nicht.

Mit jedem 0815 Laufwerk kannst du heute Brennen. Die kosten ab 14 Euro und viel billiger wirds nicht.

Wie gesagt, Kühlerhöhe, Länge der Grafikkarte...


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

So ich glaube ich bin jetzt bereit mir mal einen zusammenzustellen.

Kann mir jemand vllt nochmal einen Anhaltspunkt geben also sowas an das ich mich orientieren kann  weil ich weiß jetzt den Unterschied zwischen 1155 und 1150 jetzt net was besser oder neuer ist ^^

MFG

Und was ist eig. SSD ?

USB 3.0  usw. ist immer dabei oder?


----------



## Enisra (21. Oktober 2013)

das ist die Anzahl der Kontakte und damit keine Aussage über die Leistungsfähigkeit


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Was ist z.b der unterschied zwischen der CPU


Produktdetails Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA - ATELCO Computer

und der

Produktdetails Intel Core i5-4570S Box, LGA1150 - ATELCO Computer

Die zweite ist teurer hat aber weniger GHz

und was bedeutet "6MB Cache" ?

Steht ja z.B. auch nur beim ersten.


----------



## The_Final (21. Oktober 2013)

Der zweite ist die "Stromspar"-Version (65W im Vergleich zu 84W beim anderen) und kommt zudem in einer Box, die üblicherweise einen Kühler enthält. Die 6MB Cache haben beide, das ist der interne Speicher des Prozessors; dieser ist nochmal um einiges schneller als der RAM.

1155 und 1150 steht für die Anzahl der Kontakte am CPU-Sockel bzw. der CPU, diese müssen zusammenpassen, sonst passt die CPU nicht in den Sockel.  1150 ist der Sockel für die neuesten Intel-CPUs.

SSD sind "Festplatten", die nicht auf rotierende Magnetscheiben, sondern auf Flash-Chips setzen, ähnlich wie zB USB-Sticks. Diese sind geräusch- und vibrationsfrei und haben wesentlich höhere Übertragungsraten und kürzere Zugriffszeiten, der PC fühlt sich dadurch schneller an. Allerdings haben sie weniger Speicher als normale Festplatten und sind noch immer spürbar teurer, bei einem Defekt lassen sich Daten üblicherweise nicht wieder herstellen.


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Produktdetails Intel Core i5-4570 3,2 GHZ Tray, 6MB Cache, LGA 1150, VGA - ATELCO Computer

oder

Produktdetails Intel Core i5-4570S Box, LGA1150 - ATELCO Computer

Ich will euch ja nicht nerven aber ich glaube einige von euch haben echt viel Erfahrung in dem Gebiet und können mir einfach die Beste Beratung bieten.

ATELCO COMPUTER - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC - ATELCO Computer <------- Wenn jemand Lust hat und ein Herz für noob's hat 


Budget 800€ - 900€

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Wenn Du das Geld hast, dann nimm ruhig für 80-90€ eine SSD nur für Windows und deine "normalen" Programme, dann wird Dein PC-Alltag deutlich flotter, weil eine SSD halt den Vorteil hat, vor allem "Kleinkram" sehr schnell zu laden, und DAS ist eben das, was bei Windows wichtig ist: nen Ordner öffnen, ein Menü öffnen, ein normales Programm laden, beim Booten alle Treiber laden usw. - das kennst du sicher: du siehst noch den Desktop, aber es rödelt noch weiter, du kommst auch nicht direkt ins Internet - mit der SSD kannst Du quasi sofort dann, wenn der Desktop da ist, onlinegehen. Ne Festplatte hat halt Scheiben innen Drin, und ein Lesearm muss dauernd die Daten suchen, und DAS dauert dann pro Datenfitzel immer ein paar Millisekunden, das summiert sich dann. Bei ner SSD gibt es aber nur noch Speicherchips, die Zugriffszeit bzw "Suchverzögerung" ist quasi gleich Null.


Wegen der CPU: der Sockel 1150 ist ca 2,5 Jahre neuer als der 1155, daher würd ich eher Sockel 1150 nehmen. Aber ansonsten sind die CPUs gleichteuer, also einer für 1155 für ca 180€ ist quasi genauso schnell wie einer für 1150 für 180€. Und auch die Boards sind bei gleicher Ausstattung an sich gleichteuer.


Ich stell Dir mal nen PC bei hardwareversand.de zusammen, das ist an sich der gleiche shop wie atelco, nur rein per Versand und günstiger.


----------



## Badez (21. Oktober 2013)

Kann dir gar nicht genug danken  habe trotzdem noch eine Bitte 

hardwareversand.de - Konfigurieren Sie Ihren Wunsch-PC

Mach mir eine System ^^

mit dem intel core i5-4570 und ein passendes Mainboard und ne NVIDIA graka
Da der Pc ja leise sein Soll auch nen Kühler für die CPU

Damit ich hier aufhören kann euch voll zu Spammen ^^ wäre echt nett einfach ein System zsm. zu basteln geht ja recht schnell mit eurer Erfahrung 

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (21. Oktober 2013)

Guckst Du im Anhang, der PC kostet das 825€. An sich ist das Netzteil zu viel, aber leider geht es mit dem Konfigurator nicht anders - du könntest es so machen, dass Du den PC ohne Grafikkarte fertig machst und nach dem bestätigen der Konfiguration dann noch die Grafikkarte in den Warenkorb legst. Dann würd ich dieses Netzteil einbauen, das reicht dicke http://www.hardwareversand.de/500+-+600+Watt/27970/be+quiet%21+Pure+Power+L7+530+Watt.article  dann sparst Du 10€.


und wenn Du willst, dann machst Du bei "Festplatte" als SSD die hier mit rein http://www.hardwareversand.de/Solid...M500+120GB+SATA+6GB+s+6,4CM+(2,5)+7mm.article  dann bist Du bei ca 900€.


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

So will heute meinen Rechner bestellen habe nur noch ein paar Fragen

-Brauch ein einen Kartenleser ? was bringt der ?

-brauche ich eine Netzwerkkarte ? was bringt die ? kann ich ohne die kein W-lan empfangen oder so ?

-wenn ich den Rechner dann habe und zsm. gebaut habe instalier ich einfach ne windows CD richtig ? in meinem Fall Windows 7 

-nur so aus reiner neugier, gibt es auch SSD Festplatten mit sagen wir mal 500GB oder so ?

-ich muss einfach die Instalationsordner der entsprechenden Programme auf die SSD Festplatte ziehen damit sie "schneller geladen" werden richtig ?

-Ich muss ja bestimmt für jede Hardware Kraka prozessor ect. die Treiber runter laden oder gibts da gleich beim Start ne anleitung oder so ?

MFG


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2013)

- naja, Kartenleser, die sind eigentlich nur dann interesant wenn man mehr als eine Karte hat, wenn man die aber nur über das Gerät ausließt, dann nicht
- eine Netzwerkkarte für LAN braucht ansich keiner mehr da das eigentlich schon ein Standartfeature des Mainbaords ist, außerdem ist WLAN was anderes, das bringen die wenigsten MBs mit
- ja sicher, was willst du auch anderes machen? 
- ja, es gibt SSDs mit großem Speicher, allerdings ist dann auch schonmal die *Hälfte *von deinem Budget futsch


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

ehm was für Karten sind da denn überhaupt gemeint ?


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2013)

in 95% aller fällt dürften das SD-Karten sein


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

noch eine Frage: Usb Controller sind doch beim Mainboard oder beim Gehäuse ( weiß nicht wo) schon mit dabei oder ? oder muss ich noch separat welche kaufen ?

und bei dem Bild was Hebboy geschickt hat ist noch ein separater Prozessor Kühler dabei obwohl das Intel Paket schon einen mitliefert... oder ist der so schlecht das er deswegen einen extra reingemacht hat ?

Ausserdem habe ich keine Grafikkarte ausgewählt weil das Mainboard schon eine enthält. Dies ist aber nur so eine Standart Family Graka oder ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Die Mainboards haben idr hinten mindesten 6x USB, und die Gehäuse haben vorne auch meist mind 2x USB. Da steckt man dann ein Kabel wiederum innherlab des Gehäuses auf die passenden Anschlüsse des Board, dort sind idR auch mind. 2x USB-Buchsen, was für 4 USB-Front-Ports reicht.

WLAN kauft man separat, ich würde da einen USB-Stick nehmen, da die inzwischen sehr gut sind. Ne Karte muss es also nicht sein. Aber für Spiele wäre per Kabel, also LAN, besser. Ne Netzwerk"karte" hat jedes Board schon eingebaut.

SSDs sind proi GB halt sehr teuer, und 120GB kosten halt ca 80€, 240GB ca 140€ - 500GB dann direkt 270-280€ und mehr. Und welche mit mehr als 500GB sind bisher noch sehr selten, da die Technik halt noch teuer ist. 1000GB kosten über 1500€, außer die Samsung Evo, die gibt es mit 1000GB für "nur" 500€, also an sich "pro Gigabyte" nicht teurer als eine mit 120GB.


Nen Cardreader brauchst Du nur, wenn Du oft Daten von Speicherkarten von Fotocams, Handys usw. vom oder auf den PC kopieren willst UND dafür nicht die Cam, das Handy usw. per USB verbinden möchtest.


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (23. Oktober 2013)

Also, du solltest die Programme direkt auf der SSD auswählen. Also in der Installation die SSD als Verzeichnis auswählen.
Wenn du zocken willst, brauchst du auf alle Fälle eine extra Grafikkarte, die onboard Grafikkarte ist für Office PCs ausreichend, ansonsten eher nicht zu gebrauchen...


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

habe noch eine Frage: kann ich Windows auch auf der SSD instalieren ? Denn mmüsste Windows sprich Ordner öffnen sachen Kopieren/Verschieben doch schneller gehen oder ? oder wie viel GB benötigt die instalation von Windows ?


----------



## Enisra (23. Oktober 2013)

Wenn man schon eine SSD hat sollte man grade da drauf Windows installieren, sonst macht das doch kaum Sinn sich ne SSD einzubauen


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

Directupload.net - cc62joik.png

So mir fehl glaube ich nur noch eine Graka und ein Prozessor kühler, aber bei der Intel Box ist doch schon einer dabei.
oder ist der nicht so stark wie ein separat gekaufter ?

Wie würdet ihr es bis jetzt beurteilen ?


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Der separate Kühler wäre halt leiser, zB ein Scythe Katana 2 ist für ca 20€ recht gut, falls Dir das wichtig ist. 

Und bei ner SSD installierst Du halt Windows dann neu drauf, und neue Programme installierst Du dann halt einfach auch dort, also auf c: - nur Spiele oder großen Datenmengen wie zB Videos kommen halt auf die Festplatte, die heißt dann zB E: , dann installierst Du ein Spiel eben auf E:, bei Steam am besten gleich Steam auf E: installieren.

Ansonsten passt alles gut.


----------



## Badez (23. Oktober 2013)

Ist der Kühler denn wierklich sehr viel Lauter ?

und ist der Kühler den du vorgeschlage hast denn wirklich sehr leise ?

wäre mir schon wichtig, aber nur wenn man den Unterschied wirklich spürt.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Oktober 2013)

Ich kenne die aktuellen boxed-Kühler nicht, aber sie sind leiser als früher. Wenn Du das dann als "störend" empfindest, dann wäre so einer wie der Katana 4 auf jeden Fall gut, und wenn DER Dir zu laut sein sollte, dann werden es die normalen Gehäuselüfter und die Grafikkarte erst recht sein   also vlt zuerst mal testen, ob du den boxed nun "laut" findest oder nicht. Ein "Problem" wird es aber so oder so erst bei Last, da dreht der Boxed dann eher auf. Bei einem wie dem Katana ist das nicht so krass, und da kann man zur Not auch immer einen anderen Lüfter nachkaufen, der noch leiser ist.

Auch gut zB Cooler Master Hyper 212 oder Arctic Cooling Feezer A30


----------



## Badez (24. Oktober 2013)

Danke ehm ist denn die Kühlleistung trotzdem gut bzw. ausreichend dafür das er so leise ist oder steht die da denn im Hintergrund ?


----------



## Herbboy (24. Oktober 2013)

Die Kühlung ist völlig ausreichend, sonst wäre das ja ein Eigentor von Intel, wenn hitzegeschädtigte CPUs entstehen  aber bei Last drehen die boxed halt dann auf und sind relativ laut, ein extra Kühler für 20-30€ wäre dann halt leiser, AUCH weil der Kühlkörper selbst schon besser als beim boxed ist und daher mit nur wenig Lüfterspeed auskommt.


----------



## Badez (25. Oktober 2013)

So rechner ist nun bestellt. *-*

Meine allerletzte Frage bleibt nun wie ich die ganzen Treibersoftware Instaliere ?! muss ich das manuell machen oder ist das schon oder wie läuft das ab ?


----------



## The_Final (25. Oktober 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> So rechner ist nun bestellt. *-*
> 
> Meine allerletzte Frage bleibt nun wie ich die ganzen Treibersoftware Instaliere ?! muss ich das manuell machen oder ist das schon oder wie läuft das ab ?


 Wenn du den PC zusammengebaut und installiert bestellt hast, sind die Treiber bereits drauf. Wenn du die Komponenten einzeln geliefert bekommst, liegen üblicherweise Treiber-CDs bei.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde erst mal Windows nach Updates suchen lassen und dann direkt beim Mainboardhersteller die neuesten Treiber runterladen, und für die Grafikkarte direkt bei AMD schauen. Ich glaub nicht, dass die für nur 20€ Zusammenbau wirklich für alles das aktuellste installieren


----------



## Badez (26. Oktober 2013)

Kann mir einer vllt noch einen Solieden Moniteur raten ? so um die 100 €. da gibt es doch bestimmt schon gute mit so 23 Zoll oder ?


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2013)

ha ha, nein, höchsten gebrauchte, aber neu Fangen die eher ab 140€ an


----------



## Badez (26. Oktober 2013)

Oha hätte ich nicht gedacht :o

ganz so viel wollte ich nun doch wieder nicht ausgeben ^^ was gibt es denn für welche im 100 Euro bereich mit denen man leben könnte ?


----------



## Badez (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei einem Moniteur muss man nicht all zu viel beachten oder ?
Außer das es ein LED modell sein soll oder ? ^^


Die Konfiguration hat mir außerdem Wärmeleitpaste für meine CPU empholen.
Ist die wierklich notwendig bzw. bringt sie wirklich was, dann würde ich die noch nachbestellen.

MFG


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

Für 100€ kannst Du da echt nix bekommen. Außer du suchst nen gebrauchten..   aber so 150-160€, da sind an sich alle in 23-24 Zoll völlig okay, da würd ich jetzt auch keinen speziellen hervorheben.

Paste ist normalerweise beim CPU-Kühler mit dabei - welchen wolltest Du nochmal nehmen?


----------



## Badez (26. Oktober 2013)

Scythe Katana 4, für alle Sockel geeignet.

Den hatte ich Da ist ja welche mit dabei habe ich grade gesehen ^^

Dann hole ich mir einfach einen 21 Zoller da habe ich schon welche gefunden die reichen vollkommen aus finde ich


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2013)

Naja, 21 Zoll ist schon was "zu schade", wenn man sich dann eh schon so nen neuen PC gönnt...


----------



## Enisra (26. Oktober 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Naja, 21 Zoll ist schon was "zu schade", wenn man sich dann eh schon so nen neuen PC gönnt...


 
ja, ich würde ja eher auf ein schönes 24" Modell sparen als dann Jahre Lang mit einer faulen Kompromisslösung rumzumachen


----------



## Badez (26. Oktober 2013)

http://www.hardwareversand.de/60+cm+(24)+/84190/ASUS+VS238H-P.article

Was haltet ihr von dem ?

habe in einem anderem Thread irgendwas von wegen "Reaktionszeit" aufgeschnappt und das der eine sehr gute Reaktionszeit hat, dass sich wiederum zum zocken sehr gut eignet oder ? oder hat das damit nichts zutun ?

Und eine Frage noch zur Wärmeleistung. Muss man die eigentlich regelmäßig neu auftragen ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Reaktionszeit ist die Zeit, die es dauert, bis ein Pixel die Farbe wechselt. Das ist bei schnellen Spielen, wo ja dauernd was anderes zu sehen ist, wichtig. Mit ner langsamen Reaktionszeit wirkt das Bild so, als würde es Schlieren ziehen - aber an sich sind solche Monitore schon seit ner Weile immer schnell genug - ein "schlechter" moderner ist so gut wie ein "guter" von vor 6-7 Jahren  

Der Asus ist für den Preis gut, den kannst Du nehmen


Und die Wärmepaste, naja: es wäre gut, wenn man die ca alle 2 Jahre mal erneuert, aber selbst wenn man die 5-6 Jahre nicht wechselt, ist das nicht schlimm. Dann kann der CPU-Kühler die CPU halt nicht auf 50, sondern "nur" auf 55 Grad runterkühlen und/oder der Lüfter muss früher etwas schneller aufdrehen, aber gefährlich ist das nicht. Ich hab nur ganz ganz selten mal Fälle erlebt, in denen jemand ein Problem mit dem PC hatte und sich rausstellte, dass es an der CPU-Temperatur lag, die man durch ein Erneuern der Paste wieder in den Griff bekommen hat. So was kam vor 5-6 Jahren noch öfter vor, da die "älteren" CPUs noch schlechtere Kühler hatten und sowieso schneller heiß wurden.


----------



## Badez (27. Oktober 2013)

Danke cool. so jetzt aber wirklich meine letzte Frage ^^

Brauch ich  nicht auch sogenannte gehäuse Lüfter ?

Die haben iergendwie alle die hier im thread man so nachgefragt haben ^^

oder sind die schon beim gehäuse oder so dabei ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

In nem Gehäuse ist idR mindestens einer schon drin, einen kann man sich so oder so noch dazukaufen. 120mm mit 800U/Min für vorne, ca 7-12€. Und je nach Gehäuse kann man auch vorne 140mm einbauen, dann würd ich auch eher 140mm nehmen, weil die noch leiser sind.


----------



## Badez (27. Oktober 2013)

Würdest du mir denn den 140mm zusätlich empfelen ?

ist der denn notwendig oder geht das auch problemlos ohne den 2ten ?


----------



## Enisra (27. Oktober 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> Würdest du mir denn den 140mm zusätlich empfelen ?
> 
> ist der denn notwendig oder geht das auch problemlos ohne den 2ten ?


 
naja, ein weiterer Lüfter ist halt schon besser


----------



## Badez (27. Oktober 2013)

ok werde ich mir nochmal überlegen könnte mir vllt. jemand auch einen empfehlen der in mein Gehäuse passt ?

und kann es sein das man bei der hardwerversand konfiguration keinen gehäuse lüfter auswählen kann ?


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2013)

Badez schrieb:


> ok werde ich mir nochmal überlegen könnte mir vllt. jemand auch einen empfehlen der in mein Gehäuse passt ?
> 
> und kann es sein das man bei der hardwerversand konfiguration keinen gehäuse lüfter auswählen kann ?


 
Das Gehäuse Corsair Carbide 200R hat schon 2 Lüfter, da brauchst Du also an sich keinen weiteren. Außer Dir wären die zu laut, dann könntest Du die ersetzen - aber das kannst Du ja erst merken, wenn Du den PC dann hast 

Lüfter zusätzlich einbauen lassen finde ich auch nicht beim Konfigurator, aber das wäre echt nicht schwer.


----------



## Badez (28. Oktober 2013)

Sooo jetzt brauche ich ja nur noch Windows  ich wollte mir wieder Windows 7 zulegen da ich mit Windows 8 einfach nichts anfangen kann und ich es ehrlich gesagt auch nicht sonderlich mag.

Jetzt gibt es ja verschiedene Versionen. Home Premium, Professionell, Ultimate. Welches davon bräuchte jemand wie ich ?

außerdem gibt es ja 32 bit und 64 bit Versionen was bringt z.B. die 64 Version mit sich ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Home premium 64bit, und zwar OEM / Systembuilder, sollte irgendwas um die 80-90€ kosten. Moderne CPus sind alle 64bit, und nur mit 64bit kannst Du mehr als 4GB RAM nutzen. 32Bit nimmt man nur für ganze alte Hardware oder wenn man sehr alte, aber wichtige Software hat, die nicht unter 64bit läuft (99.9% der Software, die "nur" 32Bit hat, läuft problemlos unter 64Bit)


----------



## Badez (28. Oktober 2013)

So teuer noch ? Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium (64bit) - Preis ab €32,90 - CHIP Online was hällst du davon ? da bieten es manche ja sehr billig an. Oder sind das nicht so seriöse Seiten ? und wo sehe ich das es OEM / Systembuilder hat. Was heißt das überhaupt ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Naja, guckst Du hier: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit inkl. Service Pack 1, DSP/SB, 1er-Pack (d da ist der eine Shop "schottensoft" der günstigste, hat aber eine sehr miese Note. Und danach kommen direkt Anbieter, bei denen es die an sich völlig üblichen ca 80€ sind. Der billige scheint wohl "Abzocke" zu sein, oder unfähig: Geld eingezogen und keine Lieferung, Wartezeit usw. das hat schon seinen Grund, wenn seriöse bekannte Shops deutlich teurer sind  

OEM / Systembuilder (das erkennst du am SB im Namen) sind Versionen, die für nen PC zur Mitauslieferung und Installation bereits durch den Shop gedacht sind - die werden aber schon lange auch an normale Privatkunden verkauft. Einziger Unterschied zur "echten" Vollversion: da hast Du keinen kostenfreien PERSÖNLICHEN Support von Microsoft. Kostenlose Updates und Aktivierungshotline hast Du aber natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Badez (28. Oktober 2013)

Okay mhh muss ich wohl doch wieder ein bischen mehr ausgeben.

Und was bringt diese Version mir jetzt für Vorteile oder warum brauche ich die unbedingt ?

und wo sehe ich das ,dass diese Version ist ?


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Bei hardwareversand.de einfach beim Konfigurator bei "Software" zufügen, siehe Bild - die richtige win7 64bit-Version kostet da knapp 80€ und wird auch mit installiert, die ist direkt das erste Produkt, nachdem du bei "Software" und "vorinstalliertes Betriebssystem" auf "Auswahl" klickst.

und der Vorteil bei OEM / SB ist, dass die billiger als eine Vollversion mit ALLEM drum und dran ist   wobei ehrlich gesagt grad nicht weiß, ob es überhaupt eine "normale" Vollversion gibt. Kann sein, dass es eh nur noch die OEM / SB-Versionen gibt.


----------



## Badez (28. Oktober 2013)

Sind das hier die richtigen Versionen ? Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit OEM Vollversion Betriebssystem SP1, 34,90 € , http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...sr=8-9&keywords=windows+7+64+bit+home+premium wenn ja was hälst du von den? weil 80 Euro noch einmal zusätzlich mein Budgetrahmen WEGSPRENGEN :}


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Oktober 2013)

Ich glaube das sind die Versionen, die fuer bestimmte Hersteller gemacht sind, hier z.B. Dell. Die kann man, nachdem was ich gehoert habe auch kaufen. Die koennen halt Herstellerspezifisch kleinere Unterschiede aufweisen.
Ich bin aber nicht sicher, inwieweit die immer ohne Probleme funktionieren.


----------



## Herbboy (28. Oktober 2013)

Kannst Du nehmen, aber rein theoretisch könnte es passieren, dass der key nicht akzeptiert wird oder auch die CD/DVD, aber an sich müsste es gehen, wenn Du eine Win 7 64Bit-CD/DVD auftreibst und dann diesen key verwendest, und ggf. kann man win 7 zum Brennen auch bei Microsoft runterladen.


----------



## Badez (30. Oktober 2013)

Kennt ihr euch auch mit dem Installieren der wichtigsten Treibern aus ?
Da sind doch sicher CD`s bei jeder Hardware dabei, aber da gibt es ja so viele Sachen die ich gar nicht brauche.
kennt ihr euch da aus und wisst welche ich alle benötige ?

Da hab ich nämlich am meisten angst, wenn alles geklappt hat aber ich dann noch alle treiber Installieren muss aber z.B. welche vergesse und das System dadurch nicht richtig arbeiten kann. oder das ich unnötige Installiere die ich garnicht brauche.

COMPUTER GAMER PC SELBER BAUEN 9. TEIL COMPUTER RICHTIG EINRICHTEN [DEUTSCH] FULL HD - YouTube In diesem Video wird ein wenig was darüber erklärt aber z.B, bei Minute 2:24 Die ganzen Einstellungen auf der rechten Seite, davon habe ich null Ahnung was ich da Einstellen muss ._.

Gehört hier jetzt vielleicht nicht mehr mit rein. Eine Antwort wäre trotzdem nice. 

MFG


----------

